# USB Camera would be nice...



## NewYorkLaw (Dec 9, 2005)

It would be nice to be able to plug a usb camera into the tivo so that I can monitor my son's room at night (baby monitor) from our room, or to view the house while we're away (babysitter monitor).


----------



## HotStuff2 (Feb 21, 2005)

Sweet jeebus...TiVo is not a computer! (Well, it is, sort of - a rather SPECIALIZED one.) This ranks up there in the top 10 "most stupid suggestions I've seen so far".  

And it's not feasible. USB camera drivers (for Linux, no less), testing, OS, etc. Not gonna happen.


----------



## NewYorkLaw (Dec 9, 2005)

Why is it stupid? Maybe it's not going to happen (I don't know what linux has to do with anything) but it seems feasible.

My tivo is capable of recording, playing, and transfering videos (all simultaneously), while connected to my home network via a wireless (g) connection, which I can view and download from a computer outside my home network. How hard would it be to plug a simple camera in and have it capture images to the hard disk?

Pete


----------



## HotStuff2 (Feb 21, 2005)

NewYorkLaw said:


> Why is it stupid? Maybe it's not going to happen (I don't know what linux has to do with anything) but it seems feasible.


A.) TiVo is for TV - not webcams; B.) TiVo runs on Linux.



NewYorkLaw said:


> How hard would it be to plug a simple camera in and have it capture images to the hard disk?


A LOT harder than you think. Like I said: USB camera drivers (for X amount of cameras), software written to perform the functionality, etc. It's actually VERY difficult.

Why is your idea stupid? *because TiVo is for TV.* What does a webcam have to do with TiVo or TV? Uh, nothing. 

Set up a webcam on your PC. Use X10 wireless cams if you don't have a PC in the room you want to monitor. Problem solved.


----------



## NewYorkLaw (Dec 9, 2005)

What's really stupid (in my opinion) is that tivo comes with TWO usb ports and no use other than ONE network adapter. I was just offering a suggestion for the other, that's all. I'm sorry you feel that's stupid.

Pete


----------



## headroll (Jan 20, 2003)

NewYorkLaw said:


> What's really stupid (in my opinion) is that tivo comes with TWO usb ports and no use other than ONE network adapter. I was just offering a suggestion for the other, that's all. I'm sorry you feel that's stupid.
> 
> Pete


USB Toothbrush

USB Aquariums

With the network adapter, now we need a thrid USB port


----------



## NewYorkLaw (Dec 9, 2005)

I also saw a suggestion on another thread for the USB booklight, which I would like to get, too!


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

You can't connect a web cam to the TiVo, but if you have a webcam you can view it from the TiVo - Galleon has a webcam module. It is basically updated stills, but it works.


----------



## wirelesswan (Mar 10, 2007)

My Asus WL-500G Linux based firewall router has support for USB web cams, so why not Tivo? Linux does have webcam drivers, they would just need to be ported to the Tivo CPU.
I for one think that it would be a great project, the guts of a small webcam could even be mounted inside the Tivo case with a little pinhole for the nanny cam, and recorded to a password protected or hidden folder on the Tivo.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

A: The TiVo CPU is pretty busy already.

B: The TiVo can only display TV quality MPEG2 video, which would mean an expensive webcam.


----------



## luckem (Mar 22, 2007)

I would agree. I would love to plug a usb webcam into each of my tivos, for viewing on the net.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

Why is it a Silly Idea?

Really, just imagine hooking a Couple of Webcams into a Tivo, and having a Home Security System.

Perhaps an idea for someone with the time to put into the project.


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

HotStuff2 said:


> Sweet jeebus...TiVo is not a computer! (Well, it is, sort of - a rather SPECIALIZED one.) This ranks up there in the top 10 "most stupid suggestions I've seen so far".
> 
> And it's not feasible. USB camera drivers (for Linux, no less), testing, OS, etc. Not gonna happen.


Did you forget your Ritalan again, or is that darn paper route causing you to lose sleep and make you a gloomy Gus. Which one is it little fella?


----------



## NewYorkLaw (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks. After being told a year ago that this idea was stupid, it's nice to see someone else likes it!


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Many of the world's greatest ideas were "shot down" first... by those with small, closed minds.

I'm sure when the idea for the first DVR was floated, someone said, "why? isn't a VCR good enough?"

That said, I think it's a great idea. Empower the box, empower the user.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

HotStuff2 said:


> Sweet jeebus...TiVo is not a computer! (Well, it is, sort of - a rather SPECIALIZED one.) This ranks up there in the top 10 "most stupid suggestions I've seen so far".
> 
> And it's not feasible. USB camera drivers (for Linux, no less), testing, OS, etc. Not gonna happen.


I don't think he said it was "going to happen". I think he said he would like to see it happen. A big difference. And obviously your Top Ten List is severely unoriginal if his suggestion is on your list. :down:

I'm thinking a rechargeable USB razor? Phone or shaver. You choose.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

Many Great Minds were shot down when they first took their idea to the public.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Yeah, what wolflord11 said.


----------



## squidreturns (Mar 14, 2008)

Why is this idea stupid? I can go down to my local Costco and buy a security system that is basically 4 CCD cameras and a DVR with timecode for security. 
I'd LOVE to have this same ability with a tivo. Let me tell you, I bought a $200 baby monitor (900 mhz-wireless) and it's a piece o' CRAP.

I also don't know why Linux would be an issue... Tivo already has the video codecs, disk cache, USB, and wireless connectivity built in. What is the showstopper here? What's the issue with Linux when all the necessary components are already nicely implemented by TiVo successfully? And hell, a Slingbox runs linux and would do the same thing as requested here, but through a web browser instead of on your TiVo. I'd prefer it on my tivo... tune into BabyCam on my PIP!


----------



## NewYorkLaw (Dec 9, 2005)

So here we are 2 years later, and I'm glad that there are 3 of us who like the idea! I guess it'll never happen, though. Oh well.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

in a roundabout way i did this....connect baby monitor to an RF generator (tuned to channel 77), plug RF generator in to coax wall outlet. Merge that rooms cable with incoming cable using a splitter and notch filter for the channel you want. Tune to that channel with any Tivo/TV....need another one? do it again, different channel. Costs about 30 bucks per camera (not including the camera)


----------



## greggt007 (Dec 9, 2005)

cant you just use a camcorder and connect it with the composites to an input on the tivo? and then manually record that input every 15 minutes or so and keep the last 5 of those so you have the last hour on the tivo at all times? see how useful that is and if it is worthwhile, then look further into webcam feasibility


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

classicsat said:


> A: The TiVo CPU is pretty busy already.


Not really. Even recording two programs and downloading a 3rd doesn't send the CPU against the wall. 'Not that the CPU is overpowered or anything, but it has the stones to add this application.



classicsat said:


> B: The TiVo can only display TV quality MPEG2 video, which would mean an expensive webcam.


Not at all. Galleon allows this very thing right now.


----------



## drey (Jul 21, 2008)

I also would love to have an ability to connect webcam to TiVo. It would be much nicer to talk on Skype from a living room with everyone around rather than trying to squeze everyone in my work office in front of PC.


----------



## CirtexHosting (Jul 22, 2008)

> I also would love to have an ability to connect webcam to TiVo. It would be much nicer to talk on Skype from a living room with everyone around rather than trying to squeze everyone in my work office in front of PC.


I'm affraid they are 2 differenjt protocols and will not work together. IMO


----------

